# Wheel Compatibility Chart?



## mirepond (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm new here. I have a 94 Sentra Limited Edition and am trying to find a chart online somewhere where I can see compatible wheels from other manufacturers. For example, I want to know if Toyota Corolla wheels fit my Sentra, etc.

If that info is somewhere in this forum, please point me to it. 

Thanks!


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

The 2 main things that determine whether a wheel fits or not is the size (diameter and width in inches) and the bolt pattern (number of bolts and diameter of their placement). For example, the 94 Sentra comes stock with wheels that are 13 inches in diameter and 6.5 inches in width (known as 13x6.5 wheels), with a 4 bolt pattern. The bolts are drilled in a circle 100 milimeter in diameter.

The bolt pattern can't be changed without major surgery. The wheel width can be changed for looks. If you install wheels with a larger width, your wheels will stick out from your fenders. If you decrease width, they will hide deeper in your fender. The wheel diameter is what people play with. A larger diameter (14 inch looks good on a 94 Sentra) will mean lower sidewalls on your tires (what people call low-profiles), which gives you a stiffer ride.

If you're gonna go hunting for wheels in the junkyard, just bring a measuring tape to measure diameters and widths. Make sure your tape measure has milimeters, there's 2 types of 4 bolt patterns. 100 milimeters and 110 milimeters. You're looking for 100 milimeter 4 bolt pattern on a 13x6.5 or a 14x6.5 if you're looking for low-profiles.


----------



## 93starfireSE-R (Mar 5, 2010)

is a 94 LE have smaller wheel wells than an SE-R? I have 17x7s on my 93 SE-R with 205 40 17 tires, I know 215 45 17 don't fit. I think my set up is as big as you can go without surgery on the wheel well fender flares or raising it up alot.


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

SE-Rs came stock with 14 inch wheels. Most of the other trim levels came with 13 inch wheels.


----------



## 93starfireSE-R (Mar 5, 2010)

man thats so tiny I've never owned a car with less than 15 inch rims, I know SE-Rs came with 14s but 13s on the rest is crazy small, I bet its harder these days to find tires for 13 inch rims. the space in the wheel well should be the same.


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

Well, the new tire models get made in 13 inch size about 1 or 2 years after the other sizes.


----------



## 93starfireSE-R (Mar 5, 2010)

huh, I didn't know that, its probably better to upgrade to at least 14s then unless you want the biggest side walls you can get for ride comfort, I forgot what thats like I've had 205s on the last 3 cars I've owned, you feel everything but you can corner so damn good.


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

I have upgraded to 14s for my summer tires, my snow tires are still 13s.
But my rear drums-to-disk conversion will force me to switch to 14s year-round just so the calipers fit. I'm thinking of going up to 15s too.


----------



## 93starfireSE-R (Mar 5, 2010)

I heard thinner tires on smaller rims is better for snow did you find that true?, I had winter tires on my 17s, I have NX2000 big brake upgrade on the front of mine so I'm not even sure if I can put 16s on them, there that big. I think you should up it to 15s I believe they are a much more common size with alot more tire choices. Maybe 16s? I think 16s are the perfect size for just about any small 4 cylinder car not too big but not too small either. I went from 15s to 17s to 16s on my cobalt and my 240sx came stock with 16s, even my girls corolla has 16s stock its a 98 and I really want to put 16s on my SE-R but like I said I'm not sure about them fitting with the big brakes, I think the rotors are 11inches alone.


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

I've heard the same thing about skinnier tires being better in snow. And you're right about 15s being way more common. Every time there's a tire sale, there's always an astrick that say 15 inches and bigger only. 13s and 14s are just so cheap!


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

the most important thing about fitting a wheel before width and diameter is offset.

offset offset offset.

it is accepted that a 15x6.5 will always fit. however, this is very un-true if the offset is extremely positive. say, if the offset was +55, it would probably rub on the spring perches in the front, and in the rear, you probably couldn't even seat the wheel properly.


----------



## 93starfireSE-R (Mar 5, 2010)

I don't really know anything about offset or truely understand it, maybe thats why I had problems with my SE-R when I first got it? I have 17x7 i believe Rota rims, don't know the offset but I had KYB AGX suspension set up with lowering springs I guess btw 205 40 17 tires and found out that the tires in the rear were rubbing on the spring guard of the struts, I thought I needed smaller rims but the shop said I needed coilovers because they had no shoulder shield thing and I could adjust ride height, 2k later coilovers installed car raised alittle rims fit and don't rub, I don't think they were rubbing in the front to begin with. The front KYBs were good but the back ones were blown. So would proper offset avoided some of this? did I get ripped?


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

93starfireSE-R said:


> I don't really know anything about offset or truely understand it, maybe thats why I had problems with my SE-R when I first got it? I have 17x7 i believe Rota rims, don't know the offset but I had KYB AGX suspension set up with lowering springs I guess btw 205 40 17 tires and found out that the tires in the rear were rubbing on the spring guard of the struts, I thought I needed smaller rims but the shop said I needed coilovers because they had no shoulder shield thing and I could adjust ride height, 2k later coilovers installed car raised alittle rims fit and don't rub, I don't think they were rubbing in the front to begin with. The front KYBs were good but the back ones were blown. So would proper offset avoided some of this? did I get ripped?


well, 17's are too big for a b13 anyway really. 16's are ok, but without proper offset, will rub on the spring perches. 15's are perfect. they're not too big/heavy for the car, the fitment is good, and they're harder to make rub. an offset around +35 is perfectly fine.

offset is the distance in mm that the point where the wheel bolts to the hub is from the center of the wheel.

a value of 0 means the hub bolts directly at the center of the wheel. the more positive the offset, the close it is to the outside of the wheel. the more negative the offset, the closer it is to the inside of the wheel. FWD cars generally have more positive offsets, where RWD cars have more negative offsets, miatas excluded (have the highest stock offset i've ever heard of for any car at +52 on 15x6.5, which is ridiculous. lots of FWD cars can't even run those wheels).


----------



## 93starfireSE-R (Mar 5, 2010)

ok, I'm trying to imagine it in my head so you'd take say a MM ruler and measure from one of the 4x100 bolts to the center of the wheel? for offset. 

I might be able to fit 16s on my car but it came with 17s, I wouldn't have put 17s on it but I have the NX2000 big brake upgrade on the fronts and I think its even bigger than a stock NX2k brake kit, something like 11 or 11.9 inch rotors so I probably couldn't fit 15s unless I grinded the piss out of them to try and get them to roll around the calipers, probably have to grind down the calipers too.


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

93starfireSE-R said:


> ok, I'm trying to imagine it in my head so you'd take say a MM ruler and measure from one of the 4x100 bolts to the center of the wheel? for offset.
> 
> I might be able to fit 16s on my car but it came with 17s, I wouldn't have put 17s on it but I have the NX2000 big brake upgrade on the fronts and I think its even bigger than a stock NX2k brake kit, something like 11 or 11.9 inch rotors so I probably couldn't fit 15s unless I grinded the piss out of them to try and get them to roll around the calipers, probably have to grind down the calipers too.


read these: 

http://forums.********.com/zerothread/424981-wheeltire-fitment-faq

Tire size calculator

when reading the nico club article, keep in mind when they talk about adding more positive offset, they're discussing keeping the tire from rubbing the fender. with our cars the main concern is rubbing against the spring perches in the rear, so it works in the opposite direction.

think of it this way. more positive offset moves the *inner edge of the wheel closer to the strut body*, whereas more negative offset puts the *outer edge closer to the fender*.

i'll draw up some quick MS paint diagrams if you need more help understanding.

and if you have a BBK, and need to fit larger wheels (16's would be the largest, as i've never heard of having to fit anything larger), you should roll your fenders, and then also get some camber adjustable mounts to make things fit better.


----------



## 93starfireSE-R (Mar 5, 2010)

I don't have spring perches because I have coilovers and they have camber adjustments on the pillow mounts so I guess I'm covered thats why I can fit 17s in there, plus 205 40 17s are low profile tires so the stock 185 60 14 or whatever it is has higher side walls so my wheels really aren't that much bigger, I have a 15inch spare thats the same size as my 17s. however I did find out that 225 45 17s won't fit in my car so 205 40 17 is as big as it gets without rolling the fenders and getting a wide body kit.


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

93starfireSE-R said:


> I don't have spring perches because I have coilovers and they have camber adjustments on the pillow mounts so I guess I'm covered thats why I can fit 17s in there, plus 205 40 17s are low profile tires so the stock 185 60 14 or whatever it is has higher side walls so my wheels really aren't that much bigger, I have a 15inch spare thats the same size as my 17s. however I did find out that 225 45 17s won't fit in my car so 205 40 17 is as big as it gets without rolling the fenders and getting a wide body kit.


i would still run 16's. much more functional. lots of people don't do the BBK because you have to run 16's, and the lighter the wheel the better. like i said before, 15x7 +35 is perfect for the car. you can get some great, light wheels in that size. 17's are just too heavy for the car.


----------



## 93starfireSE-R (Mar 5, 2010)

Now I know why My brother has 15x7 on his, He has a 92SE-R with the GTi-R pulsar motor in it. I get now, thanks. Sorry I just bought my car already modified so thats what it came with and I lack some of that key need to know nissan info. I know from building up a cobalt that it feels much better to modify eveything yourself.


----------

